# 91 maxima dies in reverse



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello, I have tried a few different search terms but nothing similar came up.

When I cold start my car to leave for work in the morning, it starts fine but when I put it in reverse it dies. After a few times it will almost die then rev back up then almost die again.

I avoid this I have been backing into my drive way at night so I do not have to put it in reverse in the morning.

Then one day I was leaving work for lunch and got on the throttle a bit then when I let off the car died.

I am thinking this is a EGR/ERG problem. Maybe even a fuel pressure regulator or a vacuum leak.

I will take the EGR/ERG off this weekend and clean it, and check for vacume leaks. I am not sure how to test the fuel pressure regulator.

Has anyone had this problem or does anyone know what might be the issue?

Any advice would be helpful, thank you.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Just a fallow up, the car is running smooth again.

Checking the self diagnosis, I got an "air meter circuit" trouble code. So I went the cheap route and got the MAF cleaner. Worker great, no more problems.

Lesson: run Self Diagnosis first.


----------

